# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Betta Fish's (Must See) Pic Heavy

## Digital

Hey everyone. I thought I would show you my fish collection, before I got out of the hobby. I had to stop collecting and breeding, since I'm in school right now and it was taking up to much of my time. I do plan on getting back into once I finish school and get a good job. But here are some pic's of my guys. If you wanna get one please feel free to ask. I still got a bunch of friends in the hobby. 

These guys are all males.

Green/Red Dragon Hmpk 

Platinum Yellow  Dragon Hmpk

Blue Marble Dragon Hmpk

Cellophane Dragon Hmpk

Blue/Yellow Snow Dragon Hmpk

Platinum Orange Dragon Butterfly Hmpk

Green/Yellow Dragon Hmpk

Green Dragon Hmpk

Platinum Red Dragon Hmpk

Platinum Orange Dragon Hmpk

Blue Dragon Hmpk 

Brother to the one above.

Blue/Yellow Marble Dragon Hmpk

White Dragon Hmpk

Sliver Copper Dragon Hmpk (one of my favorites)

One of the sliver fry

Black Metallic CTHMPK (Crowntail Halfmoon plakat), Mouth full? 

Blue/Red Hmpk

Red Dragon Hmpk

Blue  Copper Dragon Hmpk

Purple/Orange Hmpk

Black Hmpk

White Hmpk

Green Dragon Hmpk


Last one who got me started collecting and breeding. O this guy is a mouthfull.

Black Copper Dragon Spade Tail Halfmoon Plakat


Just for fun here is my logo

----------


## Tony

Great collection, it is nice to see someone working with short-finned varieties.

----------


## RikoAustria

WOW! Great looking fish! I love the all black and all white ones

----------


## Digital

@Tony 

Thanks, I never really cared for long fin. To many people like those better. So had to do something different.

@RikoAustria

I wanted to make a unique black/white one, but never got around to it lol.

----------


## lnaminneci

Digital,

Your fish are just Gorgeous!  I didn't realize they can come in such a wide variety of colors!

Thank you for sharing!    :Big Applause: 

~Lesley

----------


## Digital

Lesely. When you get a chance go check out AquaBid.com. As usually Thai Breeders (aka Asain Breeders) always have some great looking fish as well. Mine are more basic. My friend Karen breed's multi's. Her's are drop dead beautiful, compare to mine. 

Here is her site. She 3 time winning champ for the international betta congress in the multi class. 

My Betta Splendens - Quicksilver's Chihuahuas & Photography

----------


## Kevin1

Great fish Digital, I was into bettas for a while, Plakats have always been my favorite.

----------


## Digital

Thanks, I loved the Hm the look. But the problem was I didn't like the problems they have. So I went with the short tails. Slow they became my favorite of all, lol.

----------


## Jace

*Awesome pics!  I, too, am a Betta fan and tried my hand at breeding once, years ago.  I managed to successfully raise about a dozen to adulthood, though nothing as spectacular as yours.  How do you manage such clear pics?  I have three long-fin Betta currently (a Fringetail, Split-tail and Standard) but I can't get a decent picture of them. *

----------


## Terry

Great looking Bettas! The ultimate designer fish!  :Smile:

----------


## Digital

> *Awesome pics!  I, too, am a Betta fan and tried my hand at breeding once, years ago.  I managed to successfully raise about a dozen to adulthood, though nothing as spectacular as yours.  How do you manage such clear pics?  I have three long-fin Betta currently (a Fringetail, Split-tail and Standard) but I can't get a decent picture of them. *


Thank you, it cost a lot of money to get those kinds of guys. I use clear container's, like beanie baby cases, and use a regular light. Not flash cuss it doesn't bring out the natural color of the fish. Also set your camera on macro. Even doing that way, you will have to take a bunch of pictures (like 40+ sometimes) to even get that one good pic of the betta.

----------


## Digital

> Great looking Bettas! The ultimate designer fish!


Thank you. I'm waiting for the day that some ties a glass bowel around their neck with one of these fish in it, lol.

----------


## Jace

*Thanks for the advice-I always use a flash, and I think that is what is making it hard.  I took about 20 pics and this, so far, is the best I could get of one of my fish, Marshall.  I think I half blinded him in the process! *

----------


## Digital

He a nice looking Veiltail. Make sure you keep him in a 1 gallon tank or bigger with the water temp at 78F or higher. It will keep him active and healthy. If you got any questions feel free to pm me. Also here a great care sheet on them. 

Betta Caresheet - UltimateBettas

----------


## Jace

*I just took a look at the site and it really is informative, thank you for sharing it.  I've always had at least one Betta in the house since college.  I didn't realize Marshall was a Veiltail-I might have to take a half decent pic of F.O.G. and Indy for you to see what they are!  Thanks again for your advice! *

----------


## Digital

No problem glad I could help you. If you like, I will be more then happy to tell you what the other two are.

----------


## Eel Noob

Awesome pix and bettas!!

With bettas it's an off and on thing for me. I'll keep a bunch one summer than give them all away before the next.

----------


## Digital

I hear what your saying. The up's and downs, of ordering them from Thai Land. Is they are great looking fish, but when you breed them they don't live long. I think my guys only lived 2 years at most. But the fry's (babies) lived at least for 3-5 years in the right hands. Pet store fish won't live that long either, it's rare for them to live longer then 1-3 years.

----------


## Eel Noob

I don't breed so just get mines locally.

Here are the ones I kept this past summer. All were purchased from petshops except the blue HM.













.

----------


## Digital

Those are nice looking males. They are great finds, some of those guys, would sell for over $30 each. Knowing you got them from a pet store, you probably only paid $10 or $15. 

Here are the color names of them

1. White (aka Opaque) Crowntail
2.Cellophane (with a tint of blue) Double Tail Halfmoon
3.Blue/Red and Black Multi Dragon Halfmoon (Looks like he carries the butterfly gene)
4. Blue Double Tail Halfmoon (if he had more white in the fins, he would be a Butterfly as well)
5. Copper Dragon Halfmoonplakat (looks like he going start showing red around a year old)

----------


## BrittanyLynn

I like the Blue Marble Dragon Hmpk do you sell them????

----------


## Digital

I use too, got out the hobby just recently. Need to focus more on my school work and have 100 fish + fry's. Doesn't really make it easy to both at the same time. Both require a lot of work. But if your looking to buy some, let me know and I can refer you to some good breeders I know.

----------


## KennyDB

I bred pk's, hm's and hmpk's to  :Smile:  and Betta mahachai wich I loved the most. Great looking fish.
I would love to get some B.macrostoma or B.albimarginata in the future.

----------


## Digital

Thanks, I love them all to death. I was going try wilds, but the cost and how to breed them, where a little out of my league. Maybe when I get back into betta keeping. I will try the wilds.

----------


## Eel Noob

B.macrostoma was going for $5 a pair at the last auction here.

----------


## Digital

Sorry about the late reply been kinda busy. Last time I saw some for sell near me. They where going for $75 or more just for one. I look online as well, mostly AquaBid and the price was about the same. Though sometimes, I seen breeders selling them as a group of unsex babies as well. But I don't like to gamble, each time I do, I never get what I want lol. But that's awesome deal. Did you find them at a IBC show or where?

----------


## Eel Noob

> Sorry about the late reply been kinda busy. Last time I saw some for sell near me. They where going for $75 or more just for one. I look online as well, mostly AquaBid and the price was about the same. Though sometimes, I seen breeders selling them as a group of unsex babies as well. But I don't like to gamble, each time I do, I never get what I want lol. But that's awesome deal. Did you find them at a IBC show or where?


Petshop has them for $125 a pair.

Just local Minnesota Aquarium Society auctions. The last auction the bids on bettas didn't go very high but the guppies sure did lol.

----------


## Christine Funalde

WOW!!! you made me so jelouse looking at these pictures!! I've wanted a green Betta for a long time now! lol! hopefully I'll be able to find one locally!  :Smile:  I love betta's never owned the kind that you have though but I really like that kind!  :Smile:  they just odn't sell them in most pet shops! :-/ but yeah!!  :Smile:  you have a gorgeous collection!!  :Big Grin:

----------

